# Fidelio velvet cost share..?



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm looking for some velvet to cover my screen frame. Would like to buy 3 yards of fidellio velvet but it ia quite expensive ($20/yard). Since it's 48" wide I wanted to see if anyone was interesting in splitting the cost? I don't need $40 of velvet sitting in the basement. I only need like 16" or so of the 48" width. So you would be looking at $30 for a 9' by 24" wide piece. More than enough to cover a frame. Pm me or post here. 
Thanks
Brian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

should this be in the DIY screen section? Can one of the mods move it for me? 

Franks!!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

You might be able to find cheaper black velvet at the fabric store. Velveteen works and is a lot cheaper. I just spent $30 on some velvet at Xmas time to build a new screen. I needed 86" in length and the fabric was 36" wide. It wasn't wide enough to make 2 complete frames, but with the left over I'm going to make some masking panels to go from 16:9 to 1.85:1. I'll attach a strip of steel to the back of the mask and magnets on behind the screen. Perhaps that's an idea for you also.


----------



## nmehrenberg (Apr 15, 2014)

Bought mine at jo ann fabrics. 3 yards around for around $25 with coupon


----------

